
Key Findings from 37GB of Dot-Cm Typosquatting Scheme Logs - lii5a
https://www.spectx.com/articles/key-findings-from-the-dot-cm-typosquatting-scheme-logs
======
lii5a
Earlier this year Brian Krebs (KrebsOnSecurity) published an article about a
large typosquatting scheme ([https://www.krebsonsecurity.com/2018/04/dot-cm-
typosquatting...](https://www.krebsonsecurity.com/2018/04/dot-cm-
typosquatting-sites-visited-12m-times-so-far-in-2018)). The story is based on
5 years of typosquatting operations' logs with quite many details on the
scheme setup and persons behind it. However, when getting hold of these logs,
we were intrigued to dig deeper into the figures to get a more comprehensive
overview of the operation.

